# Weird Oil ompany



## stevelt3 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have been a VW guy for years, and ran into a re-builder who swears by a brand of stuff called Lubrication Engineers out of Texas. He says it's the best stuff for his Air-Cooled re-builds, and he uses it exclusively in his classic Corado. . . . front to back. He says he hasn't needed to changed engine oil in three years in his daily ride, and it's still good I'm a Quaker State guy myself, and never heard of this stuff. Anybody got any input on this brand??? Am also posting on other vortex forums.


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Weird Oil ompany (stevelt3)*

Never heard of it.
I had an amusing conversation with a guy who had a friend that never changed the oil in a car for the 5 years he owned it. He did make sure the oil level was correct periodically, but didn't change it. Car ran fine all the way up until he sold it.
I changed my 1971 411's oil religiously at 3000 miles because I truly loved that car. But I have to admit that 3000 feels a little to frequent.
Not advocating putting weird stuff in and never changing it again. But one has to wonder about the real benefits of 3000 vs. 7000, 10000 or 20000.
Now coolant and brake fluid on the other had - change regularly!


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Weird Oil ompany (stevelt3)*

Umm, I wouldn't buy the Corrado off him...hehe
There are lots of smaller specialized companies out there but it sounds like he thinks he has a 'miracle cure' - if it sounds too good to be true it is. 
From all the technical stuff I've read about oils, the best oil is the one you change on a regular basis (if you change it too frequently, you are wasting it) but all oils break down and if it isn't refreshed and changed, all the great lubricating properties diminish and it will wear the engine.
Keep your QS and change the filter and oil as normal and you'll be passing a seized up Corrado by the road side one of these days...


----------

